# أسئلة كميائية بسيطه أجهل الإجابة عليها أرجو تعاونكم عن التحليل الكهربى للماء



## nasser321 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وَتَعَاوَنُواْ عَلَى الْبرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى
وَلَوْلاَ دَفْعُ اللّهِ النَّاسَ بَعْضَهُمْ بِبَعْضٍ لَّفَسَدَتِ الأَرْضُ وَلَـكِنَّ اللّهَ ذُو فَضْلٍ عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ
وَلَوْلَا دَفْعُ اللَّهِ النَّاسَ بَعْضَهُم بِبَعْضٍ لَّهُدِّمَتْ صَوَامِعُ وَبِيَعٌ وَصَلَوَاتٌ وَمَسَاجِدُ يُذْكَرُ فِيهَا اسْمُ اللَّهِ كَثِيراً وَلَيَنصُرَنَّ اللَّهُ مَن يَنصُرُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَقَوِيٌّ عَزِيزٌ

أما بعد





أشرع الآن بعمل موضوع مع تجاربة عن تسير السيارات بإستخدام ناتج التحلل الكهربى لذرات الماء
لإنتاج الهيدروجين و الأكسجين 
و قد لاحظت ممن سبقونا من الأجانب فى هذا الموضوع أنهم يضيفون لكل جالون ماء 2 معلقة شاى من عدة مواد 
فمنهم من يستخدم البيكنج صودا ومنهم من يستخدم مسلك البلاعات و منهم من يستخدم المدتين معا
ومنهم من يستخدم صوديوم هيدرو اكسيد أو و منهم من يستخدم بوتاسيوم koh
يمكنك مراجة هذا المشهد http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2R1KxVoSY3Y
و للعلم أنا سوف أستخدم أقطاب من الإستنلس إستيل المقاوم للصدأ
الأسئلة
1- أى المواد يفضل من وجهة خبرتكم وضعها و نسبتها للماء؟
2- ماهى المشاكل و التحذيرات المتوقعة و من أين أشتريها ؟
3- ما هى المعادن التى يمكن استخدامها افضل من الاستينلس استيل ؟
4- ماهى مقترحاتك لهذا الموضوع ؟




-



-

ايضا لو تكرمتم إن أمكن... قرأة بعض المعلومات من الصفحتين باللينك الاسفل لتنقيح الردود بإتجاه الموضوع 

1- H2 SCIENCE
http://h2science.blogspot.com


2-Adventures in Hydroxy Gas Plate Configuration Nomenclature 101
http://hydroxygasadventure.blogspot.com/2008/07/plate-configuration-nomenclature-101.html

جزاكم الله خيرا و بإنتظار أى فكرة حتى لو كانت خيالية تخص موضوعى و شكرا للمساهمة سواء بالمشاركة او المرور

وَلَوْلَا دَفْعُ اللَّهِ النَّاسَ بَعْضَهُم بِبَعْضٍ لَّهُدِّمَتْ صَوَامِعُ وَبِيَعٌ وَصَلَوَاتٌ وَمَسَاجِدُ يُذْكَرُ فِيهَا اسْمُ اللَّهِ كَثِيراً وَلَيَنصُرَنَّ اللَّهُ مَن يَنصُرُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَقَوِيٌّ عَزِيزٌ


----------



## مهندس المحبة (4 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع الهادف وإن شاء الله سيتم الجواب عن طلبك وبالتوفيق .......
ويمكنك البحث عن جواب سريع في Google Patents بأنتظار الرد ....


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (5 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم وحدة انتاج الهيدروجين تستخدم محلول هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم بتركيز 25 % وهو الافضل وبخصوص الاقطاب التي لا تتأثر مع الوقت تستخدم اقطاب من التيتانيوم مطلية بمعدن الثوريوم 
وبتوفيق الله


----------

